# surrogates expenses



## janesmith488 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi there

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what sort of expenses a surrogate might look to recover both pre and during pregnancy if she is not working?

I can see things like vitamins, maternity clothes, transport for appointments etc but would there be any big expenses?

Thanks
jane
x


----------



## SurroAngelUk1405 (Feb 19, 2009)

things like childcare for appointments, if she is too uncomfortable to watch her kids or if something has concerned the docs and has requested bedrest. also a cleaner maybe needed towards the end..

expenses can be anything to help them through the pregnancy - pregnancy cushion - even a pregnancy massage or aquanatal class etc - within reason

usually expenses have to have some range for instances such as csection/hysterectomy etc etc

im a surrogate at the moment so PM if you would like specific answers x


----------



## janesmith488 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi
Thanks for your reply. Dont mean to sound stupid but what do you mean about the range thing such as csection/hysterectomy?

Jane
x


----------



## SurroAngelUk1405 (Feb 19, 2009)

well in our agreement the IPs give you expenses say - if you have a csection - or need a hysterectomy its a huge operation really and its more like compensation? does that make sense? coz obviously there is recovery time and various other factors esp in hysterectomy x


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Hi Jane

The biggest expenses not noted already are the cost of any ivf treatment at the start and also the difference between regular pay and maternity pay depending on how long of work your surrogate needs to recover and what her employer provides.

We are also paying for a holiday for my surrogate and her family but we do not have to do this.  Small price to pay and just means that we will send them on holiday this year and not go ourselves.  We have all we need now at home!!!

Good Luck and ask away!
Carolyn xxxx


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there

Please could someone let me know if it is normal to pay the husbands expenses for travel/loss of work if he accompanies his partner to the clinic? Also what do people normally do about the surrogate going on hols whilst pregnant - is it ok to fly or do they normally agree to stay in the UK? Would they be covered re insurance etc?

Thank you for any info any of you have!  

xxxxx


----------



## SurroAngelUk1405 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi apricot

expenses has to cover partners expenses if accompanying the surrogate to clinics if they really need them there - but usually it is becuase the partner has to stay off work to watch the children whilst the surrogate goes to any appointments - holidays wise - its somethin you can agree or arrange between you both  - maybe if its only on the doctors advice/agreement? - a break can help but obviusly they should seek permission from their doc that they are safe to fly etc xxx hth


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you - it would be so much easier if this was all set out in one document which applied to all surrogacies as it is so hard to know what is normal - we want to be totally supportive and obviously cant control her life, but also dont want to spend the whole time worrying. Decided we are happy to pay his expenses if he comes to the clinic as the clinic is a long way from where they live and think she will need the support particularly after transfer. 

Thank you so much for your advice, really helpful xxx


----------

